# RBR Team for Tour de Cure - Napa



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Greetings Nor Cal riders. I was thinking of putting together a team to ride in Napa's Tour de Cure on May 1st and wanted to get a show of hands of who might be interested. It's just 10 weeks away and would be a great way to share some miles with fellow RBRers, promote the site to a cycling crowd and raise money for a good cause, the American Diabetes Foundation.

The century course contains some of the best vistas Napa has to offer and around 1,400 feet of climbing. I would handle all the organization and contact of team members via email while pestering my friends and family members to donate on the Tour de Cure site to our team. You would do the same, asking whoever you could to donate to the RBR Team's roster on the Tour de Cure site. I would also provide the cooler of beer at the end to compliment the fine post ride feast they cook up. So, how 'bout it? Who's in?

Details on the ride are listed here:
http://main.diabetes.org/site/TR?pg=entry&fr_id=2349

If you're interested, post here and PM me your contact info.

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## astroclimb (Aug 7, 2003)

*Best of luck!!!*

Scott,

I would join you if I were a Nor. Cal rider, or even a So. Cal. rider, but alas I'm not. Having done three Tour de Cure's in NM and Co, let me wish you the best of luck on organizing a team and enjoying the ride. And let me lay down a little challenge to the RBR crew from Nor. Cal. Last yr. our team of two dads, two wifes, two sons (15 yrs. old), and two daughters (11 yrs. old) did the TdC in northern NM and raised >$3,500. Can you top that?

Great riding!

TH


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks for the support Astro, and the challenge.


----------



## Curdman (Feb 4, 2005)

Sounds good. I'm in Napa and have done this century before. Check in with you later to work out details...


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Curdman said:


> Sounds good. I'm in Napa and have done this century before. Check in with you later to work out details...


Thanks Curdman (pastry chef by chance?) I'll cross post this soon in General to try and drum up some interest. Checked with the coordinator yesterday. Each rider needs $110 in donations in addition to a $15 reg fee. PM me with your details and I'll keep you posted.

Thanks again, hope you're keeping dry.

Scott


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm interested, but have some reservations and questions:

1. I'm a newb to cycling. I just got a really nice bike beginning of Feb 05 and have been riding regularly. I can give you more specific info on my ability in a private message if you want. I think I could do the 50 mile course, but think 100 mile would be a bit much for me to work up to in 9 weeks.

2. Do we get free or discounted "team jerseys"?

3. I may be able to interest a few people from work as well if you are unable to drum up enough interest. I don't think they are RBR members, but that can be easily remedied.

Again, I'm interested. Let me know if you have any questions.

John


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

johngfoster said:


> Again, I'm interested. Let me know if you have any questions.
> John


Yo, I just PMed you back. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Taskmaxter (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey there, I would be up for this but the olny hitch is the timing may be bad. I'll send you some contact info on PM and let you know if that weekend works.


----------



## rash (Mar 3, 2005)

*I'm interested....*

Hey Fogdweller,
longtime lurker, been wanting to do a century for a while and this is a great cause. PM me.
What happens if you don't get the min of 5 for the team?

Jeff


----------



## Taskmaxter (Apr 11, 2004)

Taskmaxter said:


> Hey there, I would be up for this but the olny hitch is the timing may be bad. I'll send you some contact info on PM and let you know if that weekend works.


Looks like I'm out - I will be getting back from an international trip that weekend


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

*We're a go!!*

Greetings all! First off, my apologies for not getting this info to you sooner. The team is registered with the ADA site and anyone who is still interested can now sign up and begin to take donations. A warm welcome to Jeff (aka: rash) who as joined the boards and the Tour de Cure team today.

We have 7 weeks until the ride so those interested should get signed up.
1. Click on the link below to go to the RBR team page
http://main.diabetes.org/site/TR?pg=team&fr_id=2349&team_id=53958
2. Click on the "Join" button to go through the registration process. There is a $15 ride fee charged for signing up.
3. $100 in donations will be needed from every rider to participate in the century. A link to the team page or your personal page (automatically generated when you join the team) can be pasted into an email and sent to friends and family. The site does have an address book and can send the emails out for you and provide a follow-up facility. It's up to you if you want to enter this info into their site or do the mailings on your own with your own email client.

Thanks again and post or PM me if you have any questions. Cold beer at the finish courtesy of me. Hope you see you on the 1st.


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

Just to let you know that I joined the team today--I'm in. Is there a minimum number of people required to make up a team? I know you said it would be nice to have 5-6 or so.

Later,

John


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi John. I got the email yesterday from ADA. Thanks for signing up. The guidelines for a team are a minimum of 5 riders. I've emailed them about riding with 4 and have not heard back. I'll post the response when I get it. Thanks again. Scott


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

*A quick update*

Just a quick update for all of you. Looks like our team sits at 4 members and there are just 5 weeks left until the ride. I emailed them regarding a team less than 5 members and they said it was not a problem, we just wouldn't qualify for the team awards (best rookie team, etc). I'm starting my big push tonight to get the word out about donating. Good luck and contact me with any questions. Thank you again for committing to this, we'll have a great day on the road.


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey Fogdweller

I just PM'd you.

Later,

John


----------



## Bill70J (Sep 23, 2004)

*Count Me In*

Hey Scott:
Sorry for the late response. Count me in as a definite. I'll sign up right away via the link you provided and will PM you with my contact information.
Regards, Bill


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Right on Bill. Welcome aboard. I'll be emailing an update to the team tonight. We're 4 weeks out and things are lookin' great.


----------



## Curdman (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks for the e-mail on gearing up for the ride. But what I really need is to get started fund raising!

I am racing this weekend so I have been pretty focused on training for Pilarcitos. After the race is over I will get moving on the hard part of the event (fund raising).


----------



## Ignatz (Sep 9, 2004)

*Rest stop*

Hey folks, I'm running the lunch stop on the 100 mile route (Fieldstone Winery). My wife does this ride and I handle a rest stop and we switch for Waves to Wine (I ride, she rests). This will be our third year. This year she got a friend to ride with her. Since it's her friend's birthday weekend there will be some cake at the rest stop (for as long as it lasts).  
Still trying to finalize a theme for the stop. Probably will be a bar theme (blues, bar accessories, etc) but maybe a 70's funk theme. Suggestions are welcome.

Have a great ride and I'll see you out there!!


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

*Cake At Fieldstone ! ! !*

CAKE!! We'll be on the rivet to get a slice. Thanks for the head's up Ignatz, looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Good luck at Pilarcitos this weekend, Curdman. I'd look for Zabel's wheel near the finish, he looks good this year.. Anyway, we'll expect a full race report on Monday.

Cheers.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

I road with John Foster yesterday! He drove out and tagged along with my regular Sunday crew and got a taste of some West Marin rolling with the occasional sprint for some town limit signs. Nice ride John. Cheers.

Hey Curdman, what news from Pilarcitos?


----------



## Curdman (Feb 4, 2005)

Looking back now it was lots of fun. At the time I suffered pretty hard.

I finished 18th in GC for 35+ cat 5. I wish I had the crit to do over again. Rookie errors got me bad - shelled and couldn't catch up.

Scott


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey Scott

Thanks for the great ride Sunday. It was great to finally get out and ride some hills for a change. This flat-land/Delta headwind stuff was starting to get old. It would be great to ride again before the TdC if possible. I have this coming Friday off, so if your'e able and willing, let me know.

Later,

John


----------



## scopestuff2 (Jun 19, 2002)

*What kind of saddle time are you getting in ?*

I signed up for the team last week. It will be a first century for me. Longest rides to date tend to be in the 50-60 mile range. I'm curious about who the other riders are, your cycling history, and most of all .... with the unrelenting wet weather .... what kind of saddle time and mileage you are doing to prepare.

I've been managing about 110-120 miles a week and ramping up my long ride day. Last week was 50miles, this Sunday will be 60, the next will be 70. If it's raining on a training day, then I'm on the trainer - but not for the long ride. Seems like pretty low mileage with the event just three weeks off.

How about the rest of you ?

Also, do all the rest of you know each other already ? Do you ride together ? If possible, I'd like to ride with some/all you guys before we get to Napa. I live in Walnut Creek.

Lastly .... should we keep this kind of dialog on RBR or would it be more appropriate to move it to email ?

-Robert
p.s. In the spirit of being rolling advertisement for RBR, is the plan to wear RBR jerseys ?




johngfoster said:


> Hey Scott
> 
> Thanks for the great ride Sunday. It was great to finally get out and ride some hills for a change. This flat-land/Delta headwind stuff was starting to get old. It would be great to ride again before the TdC if possible. I have this coming Friday off, so if your'e able and willing, let me know.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ignatz (Sep 9, 2004)

*Good first century*

Hey Scopestuff2, while I am not riding this one I am familiar with the course. It's a good first century. If you're comfortable with a 60 mile training ride then you shouldn't have any problems. There are a couple of small climbs in the first half and then a longer but pretty gentle climb near the end. There are some pretty long stretches of road with no real shoulder but there's not a whole lot of car traffic either. This course was my wife's first century a couple of years ago and it will be the first for her friend this year. What I told them was don't think of it as one long ride; break it into a series of shorter rides from rest stop to rest stop. That seemed to help them quite a bit psychologically.
We'll be out at Fieldstone Winery serving the food and cheering you on!!


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey Robert

This will be my first century ride as well. I just started riding Feb this year. I have had limited time to train and most of my rides have been shorter rides (20-30miles) after work, but I have been managing to put in 90-100 miles a week even so. Riding with Scott last Sunday was the first time I have ridden with anyone from this forum or team. It was really nice to get out and ride with others to see how I compare. I felt very comfortable (we did about 35 miles). I am wanting to lengthen out my rides the next few weeks though.

As far as the team jerseys, I ended up springing for a blue/red RBR jersey. Nothing has come of a team bulk buy/sponsorship as far as I know, but I think it would be kinda cool if we all had team jerseys--I will be wearing mine. It's up to everyone else about this though. What do you guys think? Either way, it's going to be a fun ride. 

Thanks Scott for putting this all together.


----------



## scopestuff2 (Jun 19, 2002)

*No shoulder ......*

Thank you for the reply. I'll look for you ... and the cake if we get there in time.

I've driven the area before. A friend actually has a vinyard just past Calistoga. The no-shoulder has always had me write off the area for cycling. I'm just hoping that by getting out early, and with so many bikes on the road, that it will be less of an issue than it would normally be.

Just gives me added incentive to finish before the wine-tasters get out on the road.

As for being comfortable with 60 mile training rides .... I don't ever find them comfortable when closing in on 60 miles. However, it's not misery either. I figure I'll be hurting on the last half of the ride. But, I also figure that's just part of doing my first century <grin>.






Ignatz said:


> Hey Scopestuff2, while I am not riding this one I am familiar with the course. It's a good first century. If you're comfortable with a 60 mile training ride then you shouldn't have any problems. There are a couple of small climbs in the first half and then a longer but pretty gentle climb near the end. There are some pretty long stretches of road with no real shoulder but there's not a whole lot of car traffic either. This course was my wife's first century a couple of years ago and it will be the first for her friend this year. What I told them was don't think of it as one long ride; break it into a series of shorter rides from rest stop to rest stop. That seemed to help them quite a bit psychologically.
> We'll be out at Fieldstone Winery serving the food and cheering you on!!


----------



## Curdman (Feb 4, 2005)

Great job fund raising everyone! I have a couple more donations coming in soon. Wish I could be bringing in more fdonations for our team...John F. you should get an individual award for your effort.

Scott - thanks for getting the gear bags and drop off arranged. Very helpful. Also thanks for your e-mails and guidance along the way. 

The last few mornings it has been around 40F at 7 am in Napa.

I did break down and buy a RBR kit. It should arrive by next weekend. I am looking forward to meeting everyone and doing the ride.

c-ya
Scott T


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks for checking in Curdman. For those subscribed to this thread (or for those who lurk out of curiosity) the RBR Team has raised just under $4,000 for diabetes research having just broke into the top 20 teams yesterday. Well over half of that was raised by John Foster (for his efforts, John will be allowed to coast any section of the course while being pushed along by the team ;o) I hope that in years to come we can continue to to make the Tour de Cure a perennial project of our online community. Thanks to all who stepped up to the plate on this one and made a difference. Now comes the easy part, the ride...


----------



## scopestuff2 (Jun 19, 2002)

*which RBR kit did you get ?*

Looks like there will be quite a few in RBR kit. I figured what the heck, and tried to order tonight. The blue/white is out-of-stock in Medium. Think the moderators here have any inventory of the Jerseys and perhaps a Medium Jersey they could sell ?




Curdman said:


> Great job fund raising everyone! I have a couple more donations coming in soon. Wish I could be bringing in more fdonations for our team...John F. you should get an individual award for your effort.
> 
> Scott - thanks for getting the gear bags and drop off arranged. Very helpful. Also thanks for your e-mails and guidance along the way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

scopestuff2 said:


> Looks like there will be quite a few in RBR kit. I figured what the heck, and tried to order tonight. The blue/white is out-of-stock in Medium. Think the moderators here have any inventory of the Jerseys and perhaps a Medium Jersey they could sell ?


Send a PM or e-mail to Francois in the morning. He might have one on hand.


----------



## rash (Mar 3, 2005)

*uh oh......rain?*

Hi RBR'ers,
I've been watching the 10 day forecast for yountville the past few days, and it just took a turn for the worse....
http://www.weather.com/activities/other/other/weather/tenday.html?locid=USCA1270&from=search_10day

Jeff


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

GUYS!!! We're still sitting in 18th, just $16 behind Weisel Partners. Final push!!


----------



## Curdman (Feb 4, 2005)

What's the connection to Weisel Partners?

How do you link to find team status?


----------



## scopestuff2 (Jun 19, 2002)

*We'll have at least $100 more*



Fogdweller said:


> GUYS!!! We're still sitting in 18th, just $16 behind Weisel Partners. Final push!!


Well ... I've not raised anything in actual donations but will paying at least my $100. So, figure that we'll be $100 over whatever is currently shown.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Curdman said:


> What's the connection to Weisel Partners?
> 
> How do you link to find team status?


http://main.diabetes.org/site/TR?pg=teamlist&fr_id=2349
If you go to the team listings page, there is a scrolling window at the top showing the top 20 teams. Tom Weisel owns Tom Weisel Partners who owns Tailwind Sports who owns the Discovery Team. It would be a small triumph for the ego...

Week from today!! Hurray!!


----------

